# Best clippers/shears to buy



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm looking to buy some new clippers for the pups cause I'd rather do it myself then bring them to a groomer. I bought a really cheap pair from petsmart about a year ago and they're a total pain in the butt! I hate them. ...so I want some seriously professional grade ones..

Capote and taylor both have a REALLY thick undercoat so I need ones that will take fur off like those professional sheep shears in one swipe.. instead of going over the same spot over and over again.. any recommendations from people/groomers who have ones like this?? I'd like some that I can put attachments on as well so I can leave SOME fur on them..


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought a set of Laube speed feed and they're super nice, super high quality. Very very quiet and rechargable. They came with several comb attachments. They cut phenominally.
I just came to realize that I didn't know what the heck I was doing and I didn't have tremendous confidence either, so under the bathroom cabinet they sit, along with the dremel, sanitary trimmer, etc!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mindy - I am very happy with the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed clipper I bought off the internet. I use a #10 and a #40 blade (for the clipper guards). Not as expensive as some clippers - but is a professional model and gives good results.

Beth - I didn't have the guts to actually USE the clippers for a very long time. They sat in the box for months! Buying the Jodi Murphy DVDs gave me the confidence to pick the clippers up and use them. You can do this! I made a much bigger deal of grooming (in my head) than what is actually turns out to be. Each time - I gain more confidence and I'm sure you could too! I've always done their nails. DH holds them while I clip. We reward with a bit of cheese when finished. When we started doing nails, DH would give a small crumble of cheese after each nail!
:tea::tea:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Mindy - I am very happy with the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed clipper I bought off the internet. I use a #10 and a #40 blade (for the clipper guards). Not as expensive as some clippers - but is a professional model and gives good results.
> 
> Beth - I didn't have the guts to actually USE the clippers for a very long time. They sat in the box for months! Buying the Jodi Murphy DVDs gave me the confidence to pick the clippers up and use them. You can do this! I made a much bigger deal of grooming (in my head) than what is actually turns out to be. Each time - I gain more confidence and I'm sure you could too! I've always done their nails. DH holds them while I clip. We reward with a bit of cheese when finished. When we started doing nails, DH would give a small crumble of cheese after each nail!
> :tea::tea:


I have this same clipper and like mine. I only recently bought a 40 blade to use with my clipper guards but haven't used it yet. I'll try it next time I groom! I'm waiting for my Jodi Murphy video to come! I've groomed the boys a couple times now, but would love to pick up some tips on how I could be doing things better.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I also have the Andis AGC 2 Super speed clippers. It seems to be universal type of clipper that you can buy different blades and clippers. 

Practice removing the blades, they can be tricky. Practice lots. Don't do what I did and get a nasty cut from removing the blades. 

I am dying to use them again! But, told myself, I will wait until June or July...but, may end up trimming the bum area with the clippers. Using the clippers is so fast compared to using scissors....and less time for the dog to stand still while grooming. 

When I thought about taking a grooming class, they recommended the Andis Super AGC clipper.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Kenchii Shears*

Mindy - I just bought two Kenhii Shears. They are the "Scorpion" series. I got and 8" straight scissor and an 8" curved scissor. My thinners came from Jodi Murphy. If you haven't seen Jodi's DVD - She uses the curved scissors to "sculpt" around the body shape and straights to "column" the legs.

I really like the Kenchii Scorpions. They were $85 each.... It was part of my birthday present :wink::wink:

I'd suggest you try to buy scissors at a dog show where you can try them on your hand. They can have a different feel, weight and balance...you will want ones that feel comfortable. 8", 8.5" are supposed to be good length for dog grooming. I also use a 5" pair for some trimming....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm buying my clippers today. Petco is having an online sale and I'm checking ebay, also. I decided this is the best way to go since I went to the groomer and she quoted me $60 per dog. She also looked at me strangely when I asked if I brought in a pic, could she duplicate the cut on my dogs. She gave me some lame answer that "well, if it isn't your dog in the picture, they won't look the same" DUH!!!! Also, her shop was very crowded today, and all the dogs looked the same - big heads and shaved down bodies. I don't think I can do much worse. I already have curved shears that I use for their feet, and I use a baby scissor to trim the pads.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Michele, I'm sure you'll do a great job! It's not that hard and if you make a mistake, you learn from it and do better next time!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Michele, I'm sure you'll do a great job! I_t's not that hard and if you make a mistake, you learn from it and do better next time!_


:behindsofa: Oliver and Comet just :bolt::bolt: when they heard that!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :behindsofa: Oliver and Comet just :bolt::bolt: when they heard that!


haha Sally!! Honestly, I've never had one of my boys complain about a bad haircut!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

good buddy said:


> haha Sally!! Honestly, I've never had one of my boys complain about a bad haircut!


My two never do either.. and lord knows they get enough of them!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

irnfit said:


> I'm buying my clippers today. Petco is having an online sale and I'm checking ebay, also. I decided this is the best way to go since I went to the groomer and she quoted me $60 per dog. She also looked at me strangely when I asked if I brought in a pic, could she duplicate the cut on my dogs. She gave me some lame answer that "well, if it isn't your dog in the picture, they won't look the same" DUH!!!! Also, her shop was very crowded today, and all the dogs looked the same - big heads and shaved down bodies. I don't think I can do much worse. I already have curved shears that I use for their feet, and I use a baby scissor to trim the pads.


Michele - You'll do great. It really is much easier than I thought it would be. I still am learning and I adjust something every time I clip them. It's a "work in progress". As others have said - Daisy and Beau never complain about how they look. However - they DID complain about the amount of time spent combing out mats and tangles before I started clipping them down. It's so quick that I run the clippers over them after every bath. If I had to PAY to take two of them to a professional groomer, I would bathe them at home and only get them clipped when I got fed up with the grooming. Now I only have to run a comb over them every couple of days....


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Can someone recommend a decent shears and thinning shears that don't cost quite as much and the Kenchiis, or will I just end up buying them eventually anyway? Maybe something I could pick up at Sally's beauty supply?

I do know the value of good grooming tools, bought the CC buttercomb and wooden pin brush, and they were worth every penny and more. But $170 for two shears is a big chunk of change and I wondered if they are REALLY worth it or just a nice luxury.

Thanks.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Sally's didn't offer 8" or 8.5" scissors. I was told Geib Entree shears would be a less expensive choice (about $60 each on Amazon). No one was selling them at the dog show. I wanted to be able to see how the scissors felt and I was willing to spend the extra $$ because it was my birthday present. When I looked at how much I'm saving doing my own grooming on two havies vs. taking them to the groomers, I talked myself right into the more expensive shears. 

Luckily, I have a very understanding DH!


----------

